

What's really going on in OneDrive for Business - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/whats-really-going-on-in-onedrive-for-business-7000029002/

======
gnopgnip
OneDrive for Business is really just sharepoint. Sharepoint has always done
this.

~~~
0x0
The name really hints at the product being like OneDrive, but for businesses.
Why didn't they call it sharepoint365 or something :-/

